# Duramax smoking on passenger side



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey guys. I have a friend that bought a 2013 duramax a couple of months ago and he said that he noticed that it just started smoking from the passenger side of the truck. Any ideas what it could be? I told him that he should make an appointment with the Chevrolet dealership asap.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Isn't the EXHAUST on the passenger side?


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

what color smoke? blue or white, it might be regening or it could have a head gasket issue, hard to tell without vidoe proof


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

dieselss;2008224 said:


> Isn't the EXHAUST on the passenger side?


You win the internet today!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PlowMan03;2008169 said:


> Hey guys. I have a friend that bought a 2013 duramax a couple of months ago and he said that he noticed that it just started smoking from the passenger side of the truck. Any ideas what it could be? I told him that he should make an appointment with the Chevrolet dealership asap.


Long night with a new girl????


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Philbilly2;2065260 said:


> Long night with a new girl????


And why did he let her smoke in the truck?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2065326 said:


> And why did he let her smoke in the truck?


Maybe because she could suck a golf ball threw a garden hose I guess???? Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Does it look like this....?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr.Markus;2065441 said:


> Does it look like this....?


I remember when I use to do that sh*t... the good old days...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mr.Markus;2065441 said:


> Does it look like this....?


WOW, WOW, and just WOW! I must be getting REALLY old, (45 next month). Let me get this straight, he (or more likely Mommy and Daddy) spends thousands on a truck, the King Ranch model of all things, then spends thousands more to mod the truck all so that it is now useless for its intended purpose (work) and is happy as a clam to sit there and watch $$$$$$ pour out the tailpipe just idling.

"Herrrrre's your sign."


----------

